# Sieht Mila Kunis aus wie "Gollum"?



## Stefan102 (9 Jan. 2011)

Als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich es hier einstellen 



> *Sehr selbstkritisch: Die Hollywood- Schönheit findet, sie sähe in ihrem neuen Film 'Black Swan' aus wie "Gollum" aus "Herr der Ringe". Grund: Sie fand sich zu schlank.*
> 
> "Ich denke nicht, dass ich ein Gramm Fett an meinem Körper hatte, als wir gedreht haben", erinnerte sich die schöne Hollywoodlerin (27) im britischen Magazin 'InStyle' an die Dreharbeiten zum Ballett- Drama 'Black Swan'. "Ich wog neun Kilo weniger als sonst. Ich bestand nur noch aus Knochen, aber aus muskulösen Knochen."
> 
> ...


----------



## walme (9 Jan. 2011)

Ist das nun ein Kompliment an unseren Chefredakteur?


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Jan. 2011)

*vielleicht haben sie es nur Gedacht , Smeagooool




Lindsay , Mila jetzt bin ich schon 4*


----------



## Katzun (9 Jan. 2011)

sowas nennt man dann wohl "fishing for compliments"

p.s. golllum, macht dir keine sorgen, du bist hübscher


----------



## punkerali (9 Jan. 2011)

mila is doch heiß!!! und gollum is in denn vulkan gefallen...!


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2011)

Mila sieht fantastisch aus, das kann man von Gollum nicht gerade behaupten.


----------



## Emilysmummie (12 Jan. 2011)

happy010happy010happy010happy010


----------

